# Tax Rates for Permanent Residency Visa Holders from India



## Vijay10 (Feb 1, 2014)

hi,

I would like to know the tax rates for permanent resident visa holders from India? I will be getting 189 or 190 visa soon.

Please assist

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vijay, 

you pay the same taxes as other permanent residents and citizens. Not sure, which taxes you are interested in (income, super, capital gains, property etc.) but the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) website should have all the information you need. They have some pretty neat calculators which you can use. Income tax on personal income is a _progressive_ tax - you (currently) pay no tax for incomes below 18,200AUD, 19c per dollar for everything between 18,201AUD – 37,000AUD etc. etc.

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Vijay10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Monika,

I went through ATO website, I just had this question if Permanent Residency Visa holds from India will also be considered as resident for tax purposes? The income I was referring is income from salaries or wages.


----------

